# East Harbor ice?



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Can anyone give an idea how thick the ice is. Planning on going Tuesday.. Thanks!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

5 inches


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

"chillin" said:


> 5 inches


Is it pretty uniform thickness at EH, and how's whites Landing looking if you have heard ?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

No clue about ice conditions now, but there were pictures on facebook of PILES of perch caught, no location given. There are very few places in OH you can get a limit of perch through the ice.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

There was open water in Sandusky Bay on Sunday so I'd be very careful. I went to Midway Marina in West Harbor to scope out the ice and there was some good ice but some thin spots as well you just have to take it slow.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you think that was at East Harbor? Never caught a perch there....



AtticaFish said:


> No clue about ice conditions now, but there were pictures on facebook of PILES of perch caught, no location given. There are very few places in OH you can get a limit of perch through the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

DBV said:


> Do you think that was at East Harbor? Never caught a perch there....


I would say no. I fish it quite a bit and you will catch a few here and there but a limit is doubtful. The bay however has a lot of perch


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

DBV said:


> Do you think that was at East Harbor? Never caught a perch there....


Sorry, i did not mean for it to sound like i thought they came from EH......... was more aimed at the post prior to mine asking about ice conditions at a _different_ location. I'm assuming the bay also.


----------

